

Are You Playing Cyber Security Dominoes? - shelajev
http://www.waratek.com/blog/september-2014/are-you-playing-cyber-security-dominoes

======
nanoscopic
This article would be better titled "Pervasive Input Validation Issues". TLDR
is that you should use waratek because they have a taint tracking mechanism
for Java applications. The article is basically an advertisement and there is
no actual "domino effect" discussed or described that I can see.

